# Best (and Least Expensive) Supplier for EMT Supplies



## bmoutonEMT (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

In flight EMT-B (testing in May) ... Looking for a supplier for medical bandages, gloves, etc.

There are a TON of vendors on the web ... Looking for a recommendation ...

While I will have all of my supplies provided on the rig, I have an EMT "practice" with my State Guard ... Unfortunately, they don't pay for my supplies ...

Any recommendations?

Benny


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 20, 2011)

bmoutonEMT said:


> Hi!
> 
> In flight EMT-B (testing in May) ... Looking for a supplier for medical bandages, gloves, etc.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "in flight EMT"?  Are you in a class currently, have you passed your class and are just waiting for an exam?  If you're in a class, are you affiliated with an EMS service of some kind for ridealongs/pt assessments?  If you're in a class and affiliated with an EMS organization you shouldn't have any problem gaining access to what you need for sufficient practice.

What exactly are you looking for here?  I mean, my honest suggestion would be to make what you have work.  There is no need to go out and stock a trauma bag, especially in the noble-but-misguided pursuit of practice.  You can fold up a pillowcase and call it a trauma dressing, you can fake all the BLS meds pretty easily.  The only thing that can be tricky to practice is splinting, but I definitely wouldn't go out and buy splints.  Were you going to buy a Hare Traction device too?

If you want some stuff for around the house/car for your family, that's fine.  I like Galls, ChiefSupply, and Thefirestore, although they are not exactly specialized EMS suppliers.  I keep some gloves, varying bandaids, and a few larger bandages around the house in the event of nasty bleeding.  No splints, c-collars, scoop (or other stretchers), or anything like that.  Do I think I could function at 100% if a loved one was the pt?  Yeah, but I don't want to find out.  My main tx at the house are my car keys and my phone.

edit: I do have a somewhat more stocked kit for wilderness first-aid during extended hiking trips, but it is kept with my camping gear and only really checked for stock/expirations in preparation for a trip.


----------



## bmoutonEMT (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Dixie ...

First, if you want to slam me for not using the "appropriate" words by your standard, please email me ...

Otherwise, I am trying to find vendors that sell quality products at not so costly prices.  I support my Company in the State Guard and they do not pay for my supplies.  (I am NOT asking for anyone to make a comment about that fact that I pay for my equipment and supplies ... Don't show your ignorance) ...

So ... any recommendations for gloves, bandages, etc?


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 20, 2011)

bmoutonEMT said:


> Hey Dixie ...
> 
> First, if you want to slam me for not using the "appropriate" words by your standard, please email me ...
> 
> ...



Whoa pal, slow your roll.  Digital communication seems to have blurred the meaning of my content.  Firstly, there was no slam, I was only looking for some clarification.  I wasn't sure if "in flight EMT" meant some type of HEMS (helicopter) cert - which is beyond my expertise.  Since your profile doesn't list your location, I can't make a guess as to what type of training or program you are/were going through.  I don't care what terminology you use as long as we both know what it means - in this case, I still don't know what you mean by "in flight".  You're in training?  Out of training waiting to test?

I'm certainly not judging you for wanting to practice - as I said, this is noble and good.  If more people in my class had practiced and shown interest, we would have passed more than 4 of the original 30.  But again your original post isn't clear - you put "practice" in quotes.  Does this mean you are practicing your EMT skills with your Company, or that you are practicing (like a doctor) as in treating patients if needed.  Keep in mind that functioning as an EMT before you've passed the test is a good way to NOT become an EMT.  I'm not trying to lecture you here, but you're asking stuff that doesn't exactly make sense so I'm trying to help you out but I need more info first.

Assuming you meant that you wanted to practice your skills, and not actually treat any patients before May, I was trying to warn you off acquiring things that you didn't need strictly for practice.  

Are you saying that you need to bring your own supplies to work as an EMT for your State Guard (does this mean National Guard service?)?  Things that will actually be used for patient care?  I find it difficult to believe that they would put you in that situation, and my negative thoughts are reserved for them if such is the case (not you).  

My original recommendation for galls/chiefsupply/thefirestore still stand.  Bound Tree might be more what you're looking for, but I don't know if they sell to individuals or in quantities that would work for you.

edit: you may want to have this thread moved to the "Ambulances & Equipment" sub-forum.  Maybe it will get more views there.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 20, 2011)

bmoutonEMT said:


> Hey Dixie ...
> 
> First, if you want to slam me for not using the "appropriate" words by your standard, please email me ...
> 
> ...



I don't understand the function that you will be performing. Are you trying to set up a kit to just have with you?... Or will this kit supplement an MOS or designated job?


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 20, 2011)

bmoutonEMT said:


> Hey Dixie ...
> 
> First, if you want to slam me for not using the "appropriate" words by your standard, please email me ...
> 
> ...



My recommendation would be to instill the need for for your company to provide the equipment. An employee should never be required to purchase their own materials, that is just cheap and, quite honestly, insulting. If an entity is truly professional, then they would be open to providing the appropriate tools that are needed to support their mission. Ignorance is an irrelevant aspect.

Outside of that, different vendors have deals on different items. You'll have to identify what you are seeking and start doing some price research.


----------



## reaper (Jan 20, 2011)

National Guard doe snot require you to provide any supplys

 A lot of the main suppliers require an account and signed form from a MD.

Galls and other sites like it, will be best bet.

As stated, if for work or guard, you should not be buying any supplies.


----------



## TraprMike (Jan 21, 2011)

bmoutonEMT said:


> Hi!
> 
> In flight EMT-B (testing in May) ... Looking for a supplier for medical bandages, gloves, etc.
> 
> ...



we use Boundtree. it's a very large and good company to work with. they have everything an EMT or paramedic would want. 
+1 on Galls and Chief's Supply also. but they do not have everything. might get a deal on bags and some small stuff. 
by state guard, do you mean  civy state militia? volunteer org?  kewl, good for you and your group. lots of quality people in those org's.


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 21, 2011)

Check out amazon.com You can find alot of stuff you want and good prices and fair shipping.


----------



## Afflixion (Jan 21, 2011)

reaper said:


> National Guard doe snot require you to provide any supplys
> 
> A lot of the main suppliers require an account and signed form from a MD.
> 
> ...



A State Guard is different from the Army National Guard, State Guards receive little funding and only from the state with no pay but maybe a small stipend.They do not deploy over seas and only work in state emergencies. So he would in fact need to purchase most of his own supplies sad to say. State Guards are great with lots of awesome and knowledgeable people but are sorely underfunded. They also do not wear the U.S. Flag on their uniform but rather the state flag, their branch tapes do not say U.S. Army but rather "TX State Guard" for Texas.

Edit here is a link to the TXSG website http://www.txsg.state.tx.us/about/about.aspx


----------

